

Amazon’s Invasion of the CIA Is a Seismic Shift in Cloud Computing - B-Scan
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/06/amazon-cia/?cid=8957294

======
dedward
Is it a seismic shift, or just an example of a very large operator contracting
another very large operator with experience in the field to do something right
the first time?

